# 2004 TCR Comp. I after one year testing .. and some rants....



## gearbolt (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi fellow Giant bike owners,

I just completed the 33-mile Tour de Pennisula in the SF Bay area with my '04 TCR Comp I in 2 and half hours. The Tour is not a racing event but a fund-rasing and a chance for bike-loving people getting together and myslf is not a pro or even semi-pro rider. 

I have my 04 Giant TCR Comp I for 386 days and I think it is the time to give Giant its credit. The TCR I is a great bike either looking from performance or value point of views. I rode it for over one year and I don't have complaints at all. Yes, even for the saddle that some people hate most. The bike is nimble, responsive, and fast (I want to say it twice). I haven't have any material broken or component failures so far. Of course, some maintainces are needed but I can do them all. The bike can handles anthing that I throw at it (not like jumping of cliffs that sort of thing  ) and perform as I expected or pull me out of troubles sometimes. Sometimes in the rides, I tested its ability and rewarded with satisfaction. I have no doubt that I made the right decision 386 days ago in buying this bike. I was comparing/test-riding couple bikes from different brands (better not saying their names). Some of them are much (much) more expensive than Giant and some of them are just for the sale of the name brand. With the performance and value in mind, I think there are fews that can compare with TCR I. Great bike, I am glad that I did not go with the fame. 

Here comes my rants (not about the bike). I am riding both mountain and road bikes (I just starting road bike one year ago). The feeling I have from road bikers are mixed. The general feeling is that road bikers are more into checking out the gears/bikes that you have and say "Campagnolo" this or "Colnago" that. I don't mean ALL of road bikers are like this but compared to mountain bikers, roadies are more into this type of things. Sorry, I sounds stereotyping but that is just my feeling from what I encountered in the past.  To me, they are more like bike/gear manufacturer's moving models instead of fellow bikers.

Anyway, keep your wheels rolling.

gearbolt


----------



## danmtchl (Jan 28, 2005)

You are right "Most" roadies are bike snobs. They will look at your bike and if it isn't a high end bike or have some special parts they don't want anything to do with you. They will pay almost anything to lose a few grams on their bikes. 

Mountain bikers on the other hand want parts dirt cheap and don't care what everybody else has as long as it works. I work in a shop and see this everyday.


----------

